# First Honker Ever!



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks to Brad (Billybob7059) for taking me out yesterday! We got to our spot a little late around 6:15 and saw another guy setting up his dekes overlooking an adjacent cove. We were a bit worried because the guy had like a decoy flock of 25 and we had only six to work with. Didn't see much fly all morning, but heard a couple early honks closer to sunrise. We sat there, chatted, and ate trail mix all morning. Brad called relentlessly, but nothing. Didn't hear a squeak out of the other hunter all day. Then around 10 AM, we hear honking and loner appears over the trees behind us. Brad starts calling it and says "Get your gun!" It passes over our flock, hangs a right turn and starts on a landing trajectory towards the other guy's decoys. Still no call from the other hunter. Brad starts calling again and honker realizes that the sound was coming from somewhere else. The bird hangs a U-turn and proceeds to land at our setup, opening up its wings! It was the very first load fired out a brand new and unproven gun and I couldn't be more excited! The heart was beating so hard. I am hooked on waterfowling for sure. First gun, first hunt, first round fired, and at last, I bag my first Canadian. It was great to be out!

First one!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice going! Sounds like your on your way to be a waterfowler! Where did you hunt at?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

You do not need a lot of goose decoys to hunt over water young man.
You have just proved it to yourself.
Just a few honks and a few Goose decoys works great in the late summer and early fall.
If you want to use more than a few decoys, you should be setting every thing you can get your hands on.100-150 deeks then to do it.
Remember the lessons you are being taught now and learn from your mistakes and you will have a great hobby for the furture for yourself.
But most of all, remember, that safety is #1. No matter what the situation or event.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I am a huge proponent of safe hunting procedures...basic principles should always be in effect.

Also, I learned that if you're torn between calling and not calling, you should always call. At least that's what has been the case in Brad's experiences.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice! You won't be able to go past a body of water now without looking for ducks or geese.


----------



## BuckeyeAngler (May 16, 2005)

I agree with Beatsworkin, I can't go by a single body of water without checking to see if its loaded with waterfowl. Congradulations Pete!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I got a little excited just reading that.


----------

